# How long does it takes to get PTE official mock test results?



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Me and my wife gave PTE mock Test A and Test B yesterday and it's been 20 hours and the results are not yet available. How long does it takes normally?

Thanks


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Guys, an answer would be much appreciated. It's been more than 30 hours. No results yet ☹

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

charansingh.sai said:


> Guys, an answer would be much appreciated. It's been more than 30 hours. No results yet ☹
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Have patience my friend. You may receive your mock results in the next couple of days. Besides, it is only an indicative score.


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey shets, thanks for your reply. The thing is we just have less than a week left for the main PTE exam and we wanted to know our weak areas and work on them. So I'm just curious. Didn't expect it will take 2 or 3 days!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

I received it after few hours. I did not receive an email for the result.

I suggest to log in and check it online as I did. Maybe it has been already marked but you have not been notified yet.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> Guys, an answer would be much appreciated. It's been more than 30 hours. No results yet ☹
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Usually you receive your results in half n hour. Just drop a mail to PTE if in case, you wish.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Look, it was a day for us to receive our mock results. Again, it largely depends. Their customer support is pretty useless. Try your luck after your patience runs out.
In the meanwhile, since you have already booked your PTE test. Keep practising and refer you tube videos. 

check this link

https://www.e2language.com/

BTW, wish you luck with your results! Keep the forum informed.


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Egyman said:


> I received it after few hours. I did not receive an email for the result.
> 
> I suggest to log in and check it online as I did. Maybe it has been already marked but you have not been notified yet.


I am checking it frequently in the results page. But no results yet

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

hardi said:


> Usually you receive your results in half n hour. Just drop a mail to PTE if in case, you wish.
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


I dropped an email to them. Got an automated response saying that they are on good Friday holidays. They will resume work on Tuesday. I thought it's all automated evaluation, not sure how it is related to their availability. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

shets said:


> Look, it was a day for us to receive our mock results. Again, it largely depends. Their customer support is pretty useless. Try your luck after your patience runs out.
> In the meanwhile, since you have already booked your PTE test. Keep practising and refer you tube videos.
> 
> check this link
> ...


Thanks a lot dude 😊

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*PTE Question Link*



charansingh.sai said:


> Thanks a lot dude 😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Dude go thorugh the below link in mean time. I was fortunate to get the get the 1st question in exam itself "Sound receptors". In PTE questions do get repeated. Try out if it works

https://pteielts.wordpress.com/2017/02/06/pte-real-exam-questionsretell-lecture/


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

charansingh.sai said:


> Thanks a lot dude 😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Someone in the PTE-A Exam Post said that she received an email explaining the delay from PTE for her actual test results. I guess the delay is applicable to you as well. Please utilize your wait time in some more preparation. 
Good Luck.


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

hardi said:


> Dude go thorugh the below link in mean time. I was fortunate to get the get the 1st question in exam itself "Sound receptors". In PTE questions do get repeated. Try out if it works
> 
> https://pteielts.wordpress.com/2017/02/06/pte-real-exam-questionsretell-lecture/


Thanks again. That will be useful


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

kartheish said:


> Someone in the PTE-A Exam Post said that she received an email explaining the delay from PTE for her actual test results. I guess the delay is applicable to you as well. Please utilize your wait time in some more preparation.
> Good Luck.


Oh Ok. Hmmm. Hope ill get it by tomorrow!


----------

